# ***US Spec (pictures)***



## MahdiTKD (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is two pictures with MPH speedometer, there are bunch of more pictures on nissannews.com (under Photos, and then Nissan).

http://nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2009/colour/2009_GT-R075.jpg

http://nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2009/colour/2009_GT-R069.jpg



Hope it's not a repost!


Mahdi

[edited - admin]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il just pop to the cinema as thats about the only screen big enough to see them pics lol


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you have high-res version?


----------



## i4dat (Sep 29, 2006)

LOL Matty.

Jeezzus Dude...... thats LARGE! 

Don't know if I really like it though......


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone got a spare telescope I can borrow to see this?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*HOW BIG*


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i see the "jolly green giant" has put his name down for his GT-R ..this is it!


----------



## MahdiTKD (Nov 5, 2007)

hahaha you guys are hilarious hahaha^^^ 

Here you go guys:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

ah nice. so would the only difference be the MPH dial and LHD?
im sure the US market wouldnt be getting a watered down spec like the evos.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Notice the handbrake lever position. Stays in the same place as on RHD cars. Opposite to the Z33 where RHD cars get LHD lever positioning.

Also seems the US cars get an air-bag off switch or indicator above the CF card slot. 

And finally there is only a CD and Gracenote logo under the disc slot. On Japanese cars you also have: DVD, Dolby Digital and DTS. Which means no DVD playing function for US cars or on the base model. Could come with a package they offer.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe that the airbag off switch is for those people who are carrying small children or babies in baby seats, in the front passenger seat, as a deploying airbag in a crash is more likely to do more harm than good. Isn't there some kind of regulation that requires this, at least in the US?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yep, it's the law.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

A factory LHD GT-R. Feels....weird.


----------

